# CPT Code-CPT code for



## em2177 (Apr 29, 2009)

What is the CPT code for DRE Exam?
Thanks,


----------



## dmaec (Apr 29, 2009)

it's not billed out separately - (included in the physical)  IF that's all they're having is a DRE - (no physical - you can code a 99211) 

UNLESS it's Medicare - then you can code G0102 (if the guidelines are met- which can be found the Medicare site)


----------



## em2177 (Apr 29, 2009)

What does DRE stand for?
Thanks,


----------



## eugeniaj77 (Apr 29, 2009)

Digital Rectal Examination


----------



## Arulkarthik (Apr 29, 2009)

I think we can go with HCPCS S0605. Though Medicare does not cover, some commertial insurance will. The E&M visit code should be appended with 25 modifier when coded with S0605.

Hope this will do.

Have a nice day.
Arul, CPC-A


----------



## em2177 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies.


----------

